# Chute Control Going Bad on 2690



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2019)

My chute control (which I have to use a lot) is starting to go on my blower. I have verified that the chute moves freely in all cases. Is it more likely to be the joystick or the motor? Any fixes anyone is aware of?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2019)

Forgot one thing. It does still work but it hesitates as it swings. Not a smooth rotation like it used to be.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My chute control (which I have to use a lot) is starting to go on my blower. I have verified that the chute moves freely in all cases. Is it more likely to be the joystick or the motor? Any fixes anyone is aware of?


============================================================================================


The joystick control should be replaced and the chute rotation motor should also be replaced.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> My chute control (which I have to use a lot) is starting to go on my blower.


Check the coupler at the end of the shaft under the handlebars. Mine wore out and I had to drill a new hole in the coupler at the chute end to seat the shaft better into the coupler at the back end.


----------

